# Mac Mini slave keeps losing connecting



## garyhiebner (Oct 30, 2017)

So I got myself a Mac Mini 2.3ghz Quad unit. It's all setup. It has a manual IP. But the problem I'm having is it keeps losing connection to the master. I don't have a screen connected to it. BUt after 24hours I lose connection. I cant VNC or ping it. I then have to manually reboot it and then it comes up ok. Is there some setting somewhere where the ethernet is going to sleep. I've set the computer to not go to sleep in the system preferences but is there somewhere else I'm missing?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Luke W (Oct 30, 2017)

Can you use screen sharing to see what's happening on the Mini?


----------



## fixxer49 (Oct 30, 2017)

garyhiebner said:


> So I got myself a Mac Mini 2.3ghz Quad unit. It's all setup. It has a manual IP. But the problem I'm having is it keeps losing connection to the master. I don't have a screen connected to it. BUt after 24hours I lose connection. I cant VNC or ping it. I then have to manually reboot it and then it comes up ok. Is there some setting somewhere where the ethernet is going to sleep. I've set the computer to not go to sleep in the system preferences but is there somewhere else I'm missing?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


have you signed into your apple account on the mini?


----------



## garyhiebner (Oct 30, 2017)

Luke W said:


> Can you use screen sharing to see what's happening on the Mini?


No, I can't use screen sharing as it loses connection. So I either need to plug a screen into it or I have to manually reboot the Mac Mini


----------



## garyhiebner (Oct 30, 2017)

fixxer49 said:


> have you signed into your apple account on the mini?


I haven't. Must I do that?


----------



## fixxer49 (Oct 30, 2017)

garyhiebner said:


> I haven't. Must I do that?


yeah, it should solve your issue. this is how i have my macs set up, and have had no loss of connectivity since doing so. i would say for about 12 months straight, at least.


----------



## garyhiebner (Oct 30, 2017)

fixxer49 said:


> yeah, it should solve your issue. this is how i have my macs set up, and have had no loss of connectivity since doing so. i would say for about 12 months straight, at least.


Cool, I'll try and see if it helps resolve it. Thanks @fixxer49


----------

